# I'm sick of people calling Dunleavy a good shooter



## ajt (Aug 6, 2002)

ft% - 68, 3pt% - 38 (college)
And he is the Warrior shooter? Dunleavy is a good ballhandler and passer FOR A GUY 6'9" - but that is it. This years draft wasn't that good. I will always be a Warrior fan, but this year will be just as bad as last year - or worse if they get injuries.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

I agree totally with you. Dunleavy does not really have any strong points in his game, and people say his knowledge of basketball will be what helps him to succeed. In the NBA today, you need to have the skills before the knowledge in order to succeed.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

He dominated in college because he was like a foot taller than whoever guarded him. He looks like a walking twig.


----------



## ajt (Aug 6, 2002)

They might as well have traded the pick to Orlando for Mike Miller. Orlando could've picked Goodsen or Butler and the Warriors would've got what Dunleavy could be - IF he lives up to his full potential.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Are you guys smokin somethin?*

The guy does know how to shoot. Anyone who watched him play knows that. The guy can hit the shot in the clutch. He knows how to play basketball. I know it's hard to think postive about anything the W's do, but this was a good move. This year will not be nearly as bad as last year UNLESS we get injuries. Defense will be better. Tha alone will account for 5 to 10 more wins. You watch.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

How is defense gonna be better? With Dunleavy at SF and Jamison at PF. Neither can guard Barney the Dinosaur. 

5 More Wins = 28-53

10 more Wins = 33-48

Either Way You Are in The Lottery. 


I don't think you will be much better. I think Richardson will be much better. I think he will be an allstar the year after this but as for the team i don't see anything improved by a lot. You've got young talent, but no body knows what they are doing out there.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spartansfan223</b>!
> I agree totally with you. Dunleavy does not really have any strong points in his game, and people say his knowledge of basketball will be what helps him to succeed. In the NBA today, you need to have the skills before the knowledge in order to succeed.


Wait, is there an echo?!??! whats going on! Spartansfan223, plus the same avi as me? whats the big idea?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*He's*

a rookie........how many rookies light it up their rookie year


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

AI, Jordan, Gasol, Moses Malone, Magic Johnson, Larry Bird, Louie Dampeir, and Zelmo Beaty to name a few.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I agree, Dunleavy has been dissapointing. Not sure if it was him, but he airballed a drive to the basket the other day.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Who was the guy on here the other day saying that of all draft picks, Dunleavy was the most NBA-ready? I thought that his current development nowhere near warranted a selection that high in the draft, needing the proverbial ....load of work in strength and touch.

I know he may take some time, but at some stage the Warriors have got to stop looking to the future and actually do something then and there. Potential is an ugly, ugly word at times


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Hey...*

Would you be interested in Mike Miller? I remembe hearing a rumor of Mike Miller for #3 pick before the draft. You could have gained someone ready to help now, and a good shooter in Miller.

Tha Magic could have gotten a PF, which they needed. 

GS
Arenas/Richardson/Miller/Jamison/Foyle

Orl
Armstrong/McGrady/Hill/Gooden/Kemp

Orlando should have kept Borchardt IMO, even though hes injured. Between Hunter and Borchardt they could have had a decent C combo to match up with Gooden in the frontcourt.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Miller would have been nice. Dunleavy is shooting 11.5% from the field this year!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Dunleavy is off to a slow start....very slow. Many experts picked him as the most ready-made player during the draft. The Warriors have Plenty of talent and they will improve. It's his 1st year and I'm sure many of you know, that rookies will always have to adjust and work on their game to meet the challenges they face in the NBA. He's struggled from the field and his PT is limited. A bad 1st year, maybe just a learning curve I'm sure he'll consider seriously. I think he'll be fine, not an impact player, but more of a compliment to help his team succeed in the future.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Hell, we'd best be on the phone to Orlando. Is Mike Miller still available???


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

They wouldn't want someone who airs layups, tosses balls out of bounds while driving, and shoots less than 10 percent.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Caffeine</b>!
> They wouldn't want someone who airs layups, tosses balls out of bounds while driving, and shoots less than 10 percent.


Hehe, neither do we!

Nah, just kidding. I'll give him a little more time


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HBM</b>!
> 
> 
> Hehe, neither do we!
> ...


That's the only option here. Wait and prey...:yes:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Caffeine</b>!
> Miller would have been nice. Dunleavy is shooting 11.5% from the field this year!


they said the same thing about miller when he was a rookie,now he is doing better in his3rd year.i'm not worried about dunleavy,in fact i would like to see them give up on him and send him to a team that has a clue.if a guy can shoot, and he showed that at duke,then he can shoot.and to the guy who said he played against guys a foot shorter in college,be serious ok.the game i saw him play against seattle i thought he showed good court awareness and had several open looks.the thing i was happy about was he shot free throws well,now that was more of a concern than anything.the warriors need to get their act together there,they have too many guys who need minutes and they need to get a rotation going.fact is they really didnt need a wing player in the draft and they got two of them.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spartansfan223</b>!
> In the NBA today, you need to have the skills before the knowledge in order to succeed.


You live in New York so you obviously watch basketball, but being where you live you have to know that youre statement is utterly preposterous


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Patience. Rookie jitters and learning the pro game. He obviously is not a 1-20 (not counting 3-pointers) shooter. He gets more rebounds per minute than any other Warrior. He has a floor game. He just needs to settle into the rhythm when he gets the opportunity and begin getting shots to go down. 

Not an auspicious start, but way to early to say he is not an NBA talent.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*Can anyone here. tell me how many mins. Jr. gets...*

and with those mins' he gets do you actually think he can get used to the NBA style and be actually productive..?


----------

